# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Huazimet e gjuhëve të huaja nga gjuha shqipe

## bela70

E hapa ket tem pasi me intereson te dij se sa kan mar gjuhet e huaja nga gjuha jon,pres pjesmarjen tuaj me shembuj e mendime te ndryshme.

Sa per fillim un do i jap dy fjal qe edi se jan te huazuara nga gjuha jon nga gjuha serbe: Vatra- qe ne gjuhen serbe ka kuptimin e zjarit( ku popujt tjer sllav  zjarin e quajn plamen),kete fjal e kan huazuar nga fjala shqipe Votra_Vatra(vendi ku ndizet zjari ne oda).

Kajanje-ku ne gjuhen serbe ka kuptimin e ankimit (ankim i perulur),kete fjali e kan huazuar nga fjala shqipe Qaj-Kaj (Te qahesh per diq-te Kahesh per diqka).

Pra keto ishin nja dy fjal qe mu kujtuan sa per fillim.

Pres pjesmarjen tuaj. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## darkman

Te dyja fjalet nuk jane te huazuara nga sllavishta, me vjen keq por i ke zgjedhur gabim.
1. vater geg Voter rrjedh nga nje rrenje e perbashket IE _āt(e)r_ (Zjarr) e transformuar ne illirisht _ote_r dhe eshte nje transformim i zakonshem fonetik i shqipes i nje periudhe para sllave vendosja e 'v' perpara. Forma tosk. _vater_(vatra) rrjedh nga forma me e vjeter geg. _voter_(votra). Kete e perforcon edhe fakti qe fjala vatra gjendet edhe ne rumanisht, Forma serbisht eshte e huazuar nga rumanishtja e cila e ka marre nga prot-shqipja (Jokl). Nga sllavet KETE FJALE E KANE EDHE POLAKET.
2. Edhe fjala qaj ka nje origjine IE _klau_(me qajt). shqip _qaj_ rrjedh prej _klanj, kanj_ e cilla rjedh  _(*klauni̯ō)_. Kete e perforcon me teper edhe fjala _fershkellej_ e cila rrjedh nga _(*hvīskla)_, shiko me kujdes mbaron me kla pikerisht nga e njejta rrenje. 

Per te ndihmuar te sugjeroj dy fjale e huazuar nga sllavishtja: _zakon_, _sokol_

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Te dyja fjalet nuk jane te huazuara nga sllavishta, me vjen keq por i ke zgjedhur gabim.
> 1. vater geg Voter rrjedh nga nje rrenje e perbashket IE āt(e)r (Zjarr) e transformuar ne illirisht oter dhe eshte nje transformim i zakonshem fonetik i shqipes i nje periudhe para sllave vendosja e 'v' perpara. Forma tosk. vater(vatra) rrjedh nga forma me e vjeter geg. voter(votra). Kete e perforcon edhe fakti qe fjala vatra gjendet edhe ne rumanisht, Forma serbisht eshte e huazuar nga rumanishtja e cila e ka marre nga prot-shqipja (Jokl). Nga sllavet KETE FJALE E KANE EDHE POLAKET.
> 2. Edhe fjala qaj ka nje origjine IE klau(me qajt). shqip qaj rrjedh prej klanj, kanj e cilla rjedh (*klauni̯ō). Kete e perforcon me teper edhe fjala fershkellej e cila rrjedh nga (*hvīskla), shiko me kujdes mbaron me kla pikerisht nga e njejta rrenje.


E ke keqkuptuar belen70, sic duket. Ai e thote pikerisht ate qe thua ti, se serbet i kane huazuar ato dy fjale (vater, kajanje) nga shqiptaret, edhe pyet, apo don te dije, se a ka fjale te tjera ne gjuhet e fqinjeve qe jane huazuar nga gjuha (proto)shqipe.

----------


## darkman

po e vertete jam ngaterruar 

megjithate perforcova mendimin e tij

----------


## Tannhauser

Per huazimet sllave (apo me mire per elementet shqiptare ne sllavishte) ka bere shume hulumtime profesori kosovar Idriz Ajeti.

Disa fjale qe kane kaluar nga shqipja ne greqishte jane:

besa, babese (pabese), vllami, damar, mangas, gjoni (zogu).

----------


## bela70

Mvjen mir qe menefund me more vesh darkman :buzeqeshje:   Ok faleminderit per perrforcimin qe i jap kesaj teze.

----------


## Qerim

Ne serbisht nga shqipja kane hyre edhe "gushe" , "katun","brazda" ,"breg" ,"rrezik"etj

----------


## bela70

Ne gjuhen boshnjake(te sangjaklive)

Barabar-Qe perdoret per nje veprim te pernjehershem.

Besa-ka te njejtin kluptim si tek gjuha jon.

Hal(Hall)-esht fjala per hall, jam ne hall.

Liqiti ( nga fjala leqit,qe ne gjuhen shqipe ka kuptimin e prishjes se mardhenjeve me nje fameilje brenda fisit apo fshatit.)ndersa ne gjuhen boshnjake ka kuptimin te heqesh dor nga diqka(pra i esht ndruar pak kuptimi).

mrzija-qe ne gjuhen boshnjake ka kuptimin inatosje.Poashtu dhe Mrziti dhe mrzhnja kan te njejten predharje nga kjo fjal Mërzi.

----------


## dodoni

Une mendoj qe edhe Primavera (i prin veres) eshte huazuar nga shqipja, pastaj Prioritet, Princ, dhe shume fjale te huaja me rrenjen "pri" qe rrjedhin nga rrenja prij e shqipes etj. etj. Megjithese une nuk jam gjuhetar.

----------


## bela70

Ne gjuhen boshnjake.

Jetim-kuptim te njejte

Karar- ka kuptimin matje ne gjuhjen boshnjake.

Lejlek-kuptim te njejte.

Per karar dhe lejlek kam deshir te na jap mendim ndonje gjuhtar pasi kam dyshim se dhe ne shqipe mos jan te huazuara nga ndonje gjuh tjeter??!!

----------


## bela70

> Une mendoj qe edhe Primavera (i prin veres) eshte huazuar nga shqipja, pastaj Prioritet, Princ, dhe shume fjale te huaja me rrenjen "pri" qe rrjedhin nga rrenja prij e shqipes etj. etj. Megjithese une nuk jam gjuhetar.


per kete mendim tendin se ku kam lexuar nuk me vie ne mendje tashi fare,veqse jam i sigurt se kam lexuar nje studim ne lidhje me at ,qe shum fjal te huaja qe kan rjedh nga renja 'pri'.

----------


## King_Gentius

Me duket se fjalet:

bashte
komshi
kyce
pushke

i kemi te perbashketa me serbisht, po nuk e di kush ja ka marr kujt.

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Une mendoj qe edhe Primavera (i prin veres) eshte huazuar nga shqipja, pastaj Prioritet, Princ, dhe shume fjale te huaja me rrenjen "pri" qe rrjedhin nga rrenja prij e shqipes etj. etj. Megjithese une nuk jam gjuhetar.


Fjalet qe i ke permendur me siper jane fjale latine or ti ....

Fjalet: hall, jetim, karar, komshi etj, jane fjale turke ....

----------


## Gunnar

fjalen *"placke"* e kane huazuar Turqit nga shqipja. Edhe ne fjaloret e gjuhes turke shpjegohet qe eshte fjale me prejardhje nga shqipja

----------


## Edvin83

> Me duket se fjalet:
> 
> bashte
> komshi
> kyce
> pushke
> 
> i kemi te perbashketa me serbisht, po nuk e di kush ja ka marr kujt.


keto jane fjale turke, shumica e fjaleve te perbashketa ballkanike jane turke

----------


## Edvin83

> Une mendoj qe edhe Primavera (i prin veres) eshte huazuar nga shqipja, pastaj Prioritet, Princ, dhe shume fjale te huaja me rrenjen "pri" qe rrjedhin nga rrenja prij e shqipes etj. etj. Megjithese une nuk jam gjuhetar.


keto vijne nga Latinishtja, dhe kane te perbashket rrenjen_ prim_ qe do te thote i pare, prioritet do te thote paresor, princ vjen nga princeps, qe do te thote i pari, prijesi. Primavera do te thote vera e pare. tani ketu na del e perbashket vera, por s'do te thote gje. Fjala jone pranevere do te thote afer veres.

----------


## dodoni

Edvin, sic e thashe edhe ne postin tim te pare, une nuk jam gjuhetar dhe as nuk e di latinishten, por e kam lexuar nga disa gjuhetare tane, qe e dijne edhe latinishten, tek thone qe vet rrenja 'prim' qe e potencove ti ketu eshte huazuar nga rrenja 'prij' e shqipes. Shikuar logjikisht, 'it makes sense to me' qe thone amerikanet, qe jo te gjitha fjalet qe i kemi te perbashketa me romaket jane huazuar nga latinishtja por duhet te kete edhe fjale latine qe jane huazuar nga shqipja, bazuar ne vet zhvillimin qe kane pasur paraardhesit tane duke perfshire edhe fiset ilire ne Itali, pastaj ne faktin qe Cezari ka mbaruar shkollen ne Durres, pastaj ne faktin qe e permend ai historiani romak qe alfabeti latin eshte huazuar nga iliret etj. etj.

----------


## Baptist

> keto vijne nga Latinishtja...
> Fjala jone pranevere do te thote afer veres.


Jo ore! Po "vere" cdo te thote ne llatinisht?

----------


## Edvin83

ver : veris : spring, the production of spring.

----------


## Tannhauser

> ","brazda" ,"breg"


Jeto nuk jane shqipe por shqipja i ka huazuar nga sllavishtja. Fjalori i Cabejt e thote.




> Une mendoj qe edhe Primavera (i prin veres) eshte huazuar nga shqipja, pastaj Prioritet, Princ, dhe shume fjale te huaja me rrenjen "pri" qe rrjedhin nga rrenja prij e shqipes etj. etj. Megjithese une nuk jam gjuhetar.


Asnje nga keto fjale nuk eshte shqip. Te gjitha latinishte. 'Prioritet' fjale shqipe? Pa na thuaj etimologjine? Psh fjala *latine* Princeps = primus + capio. Cilet nga keto jane shqipe?




> Jo ore! Po "vere" cdo te thote ne llatinisht?


Po vere c'do te thote ne shqip? Mos eshte fjala per pijen (qe dehesh dhe vjen ne forum dhe thua budallalleqe), se edhe ajo eshte nga latinishtja vinum.

----------

